# Third enclosure in less than a year!



## TFCO (Sep 1, 2013)

Time to build squirt another larger enclosure. He is growing like the weeds he eats. We're going to build a 10' 6"x4' closed chamber pic's to come soon I've already started the build.[TURTLE][TURTLE][TURTLE]


----------



## sibi (Sep 1, 2013)

If squirt is a sully, you may want to rethink building another enclosure. How old is squirt, and how much does he weigh?


----------



## Tom (Sep 1, 2013)

Waiting for pics...


----------



## TFCO (Sep 1, 2013)

While here the start of the build


My next build for him after this one will be his own outdoor heated 10x12 enclosure with a 50x75 foot run attach


----------



## TFCO (Sep 6, 2013)

Tiles are cut and fitted in place


----------



## TigsMom (Sep 6, 2013)

Wow! very nice start! I was wondering when I was going to see tile floors.


----------



## TFCO (Sep 8, 2013)

Tiles are finished


----------



## TFCO (Sep 21, 2013)

Updated pics


----------



## TFCO (Sep 22, 2013)

More pics getting there


----------



## TigsMom (Sep 22, 2013)

Very Nice! Great progress.


----------



## Millerlite (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow that's gunna be a very cool enclosure, big table, can't wait for the end product 


Check out my site and channel:
Www.tortoise-spot.webs.com
Www.youtube.com/tortoisespot


----------



## lkwagner (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow that thing is huge. Awesome job!


----------



## cemmons12 (Sep 22, 2013)

That is just to sweet! Wonderfull you devote that space to Squirt!


----------



## TFCO (Sep 24, 2013)

Here is my custom made thermostat for squirts enclosure


----------



## SpdTrtl (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow! This is a great indoor habitat! I just love all the space. 
I have noticed that indoor and outdoor tortoise habitats are hard to stop upgrading, changing, making larger...
It's a never ending process!


----------



## TFCO (Sep 25, 2013)

Picked up two 250 watt CHE I hope it will heart things up for me. So hears the plan 110 basking with a 150 watt MVB and 80degrees every where else and I his dark room 75 degrees. Just wanted to see what you think.


----------



## TFCO (Sep 28, 2013)

Water proof with rv rubber roof paint





Insulation installed 1 1/2" thick


----------



## Tom (Sep 28, 2013)

Man that looks awesome. Fantastic work!

I'd shoot more for 95-100 for the basking spot and I think a 160 watt is going to over heat your enclosure. Two 65 watt bulbs heat my 4x8x2' enclosure up to an ambient of 93 on a 70 degree day.

I also think the 250 watt CHEs might be a bit too much, but since they are on a thermostat, it should be fine, but man that is a lot of power to be burning.

Keep the updates coming. This is an awesome example of how to build a great enclosure.


----------



## TFCO (Sep 28, 2013)

Fibre glass panels waterproof mold proof used in commercial kitchens and anything prone to moisture!





One 8 ft lid just about done. One more 2.5 ft lid to go!




Lid being glued together


----------



## TFCO (Sep 28, 2013)

I've really enjoyed building this enclosure I've put a lot of thought into this build. I'm not sure how long the enclosure will last seeing how big sulcata's can get so only time will tell but for now I have provided 43 sq ft of a enclosed enclosure for squirt! I'm leaning towards cypress substrate by zoo med with a mix of coco husk.


----------



## nate.mann (Sep 28, 2013)

this is an awesome build. i love the devotion here. in my opinion, all the cypress mulch and coco coir would be expensive, to lessen the amount you need to buy, throw in some clean top soil. haha. any pictures of your tortoise to share? i dont recall seeing yours


----------



## TFCO (Sep 29, 2013)

What do you guys think can I leave his enclosure with no substrate and leave it just tile? I can add some cypress just in his dark box area?? Or should I do the entire enclosure with cypress I know they like to dig. My wife asked me if we could not add nothing but to me it just seems wrong. 

Thanks


----------



## TFCO (Sep 29, 2013)

Wall panels are in place


----------



## TFCO (Sep 29, 2013)

Second lid


----------



## oliviaTORTOISE (Sep 29, 2013)

Wow! Super creative! Your such a great caring owner what a lucky tortoise[TURTLE]


----------



## TFCO (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## TFCO (Sep 30, 2013)

Partition wall for his dark room





This is the protection I'm using for the wood so it will not rot out




It's going to take 9 bags to fill the terrarium up


----------



## sunshine_hugs (Sep 30, 2013)

It's looking awesome! I can't wait to see it complete!


----------



## TFCO (Oct 4, 2013)

Added fresh air vents
View attachment 57829
View attachment 57830
View attachment 57831
View attachment 57832


----------



## TigsMom (Oct 4, 2013)

Next, you're installing the kitchen sink? Right?? LOL just kidding, it really is FANTASTIC! 4th enclosure, maybe some Radiant Heat under the tiles. It's not cheap, but I think it might help with warmth and not require as much electricity as the CHE's. I really admire your work!


----------



## mightymizz (Oct 4, 2013)

Wow, thanks for sharing this!!

What a great enclosure...Now if you had a Redfoot, he'd be set for years!!

Any thoughts of where you will keep your sulcata when he gets real big?


----------



## TFCO (Oct 4, 2013)

Outdoor enclosure


----------



## Moozillion (Oct 4, 2013)

YOWZA!!! That's one AMAZING enclosure!!!


----------



## Dizisdalife (Oct 5, 2013)

What a lucky sulcata you have. This is a fantastic enclosure from concept to finished product.


----------



## TFCO (Oct 6, 2013)

More pic's


----------



## Timjb97 (Oct 6, 2013)

That's one cool enclosure!!


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Oct 7, 2013)

Total noob here, so forgive me if this is a dumb question, but why tile? To keep moisture off the wood? Easy cleaning? These seem like logical reasons, but why tiling instead of the sealant you used on the walls?

Planning my first table and desperate for ideas, so very interested to see the reasoning behind this.


----------



## TFCO (Oct 7, 2013)

I will be adding cypress mulch as a substrate. The reason for the tile is durability, can handle water from a soaking tortoise from getting in and out, just like a bathroom. Also my sulcata loves to dig and I know if it was a wood floor with time will dig him self through the floor. Tile is easer to clean and I will have less chance of any health issues


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Oct 7, 2013)

What a great idea! Thanks so much.


----------



## TFCO (Oct 7, 2013)

We now have heat! I also installed the thermostat and tortoise hight


----------



## TFCO (Oct 12, 2013)

More updated pics


----------



## TFCO (Oct 12, 2013)

Just waiting for first coat of paint!



New basking rock it's about 2ft X 1ft


----------



## srod (Oct 12, 2013)

Wow!!!! This is an amazing build. Wish I had thr skill to build something like this for my sully. How big is your sully at the present time? 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## TFCO (Oct 12, 2013)

Squirt is 3 lbs or so


----------



## TFCO (Oct 13, 2013)

We're getting there!!!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy (Oct 13, 2013)

Can you build me a tort table for Oliver?




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 




Ok, serious Sandy again. Can you show a pic of the inside of your home made thermostat? I'd like to make my own. Shouldn't be too difficult.


-------
Sandy
Oregon-Washington Tortoise Rescue

Mo the Sulcata (4.8 lbs)
Oliver the Sulcata (50 lbs)
Larry the Jordanian Greek
Curly the Eastern Hermanni
....baby Sulcata Franklin on the way!
Lola the Basenji
Dexter the Basenji
John the boyfriend stuck in Kansas...so I get more tortoises!


----------



## TFCO (Oct 13, 2013)

What a work out for you! Very nice sulcata I think this enclosure would handle him! It looks way bigger the the pics show if you go back a bit u will see a closer pic of the thermostat. Very easy and cheap to build the cost for me 22 bucks


----------



## sunshine_hugs (Oct 13, 2013)

It's looking awesome!


----------



## TFCO (Oct 14, 2013)

Moving day!! Tons of room to explore!




TFCO said:


> Moving day!! Tons of room to explore!


----------



## sunshine_hugs (Oct 14, 2013)

Yay! I'm sure your little one is happy with the extra space. Love it!


----------



## jshaw9_ (Oct 14, 2013)

That's incredible!!


----------



## TFCO (Oct 14, 2013)

So I'm monitoring my temps is 86 ok for a day and night time temp for his general area this is where he is sleeping I checked squirt shell temp and reads 83! Basking area around 97. And cool area 76


I'm working on bringing up the humidity right now so far this is the spot he likes to sleep.






TFCO said:


> So I'm monitoring my temps is 86 ok for a day and night time temp for his general area this is where he is sleeping I checked squirt shell temp and reads 83! Basking area around 97. And cool area 76
> 
> 
> I'm working on bringing up the humidity right now so far this is the spot he likes to sleep.





His thermostat turns on at 82.6 and off at 86


----------



## TFCO (Oct 15, 2013)

While I decided to add his zoo med heat pad for what ever reason going from his smaller enclosure to this bigger one he seems colder not sure why. he is sleeping on his pad now


----------



## AZtortMom (Oct 15, 2013)

Great build! Now I have great ideas for my table my big kids are getting an upgrade for this winter because they outgrew their 300 gallon horse trough already *eye roll*




TFCO said:


> While I decided to add his zoo med heat pad for what ever reason going from his smaller enclosure to this bigger one he seems colder not sure why. he is sleeping on his pad now



I had the same problem when I upgraded my kiddos to their bigger enclosure.


----------



## TFCO (Oct 17, 2013)

While I added a 36" zoo med 10.0 UVB bulb.


----------



## Vegas_Leopard (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks phenomenal!  What are temperatures and humidity percentages? Have you thought about adding more "decorations" in there?


----------



## TigsMom (Oct 17, 2013)

Incredible! Just Awesome!!!


----------



## TFCO (Oct 17, 2013)

SulcataDud3 said:


> Looks phenomenal!  What are temperatures and humidity percentages? Have you thought about adding more "decorations" in there?



I will be adding some cactus soon I'm not sure what else add?? Any ideas????




TFCO said:


> SulcataDud3 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks phenomenal!  What are temperatures and humidity percentages? Have you thought about adding more "decorations" in there?
> ...



As for my temps and humidity go. 
-Basking area 105
-main area 82 to 86 on a thermostat 
- dark room tort den 78 for a cool down with a tort heat pad if needed.
-humidity still working on it as of now 65% working on getting it up to 80


----------



## Vegas_Leopard (Oct 17, 2013)

I think adding some fake grape vines a long the walls would spruce this beautiful enclosure up. Temperatures look good, your humidity seems to be escaping through your vents maybe? If you went with adding fake vines or plants on your wall you could cover the vents and allow some airflow, but just enough where you might be able to get your humidity higher. 

Here's what I did on a much smaller scale.







TFCO said:


> I will be adding some cactus soon I'm not sure what else add?? Any ideas????
> 
> As for my temps and humidity go.
> -Basking area 105
> ...


----------



## TFCO (Oct 17, 2013)

SulcataDud3 said:


> I think adding some fake grape vines a long the walls would spruce this beautiful enclosure up. Temperatures look good, your humidity seems to be escaping through your vents maybe? If you went with adding fake vines or plants on your wall you could cover the vents and allow some airflow, but just enough where you might be able to get your humidity higher.
> 
> Here's what I did on a much smaller scale.
> 
> ...



Very nice set-up! I will have to shop around to see what kinds of fake plants I can come up with. Thanks for the pointers!!!




TFCO said:


> SulcataDud3 said:
> 
> 
> > I think adding some fake grape vines a long the walls would spruce this beautiful enclosure up. Temperatures look good, your humidity seems to be escaping through your vents maybe? If you went with adding fake vines or plants on your wall you could cover the vents and allow some airflow, but just enough where you might be able to get your humidity higher.
> ...



Oh ya as for my vents they are adjustable on the outside of the enclosure I will mess around with it this weekend.


----------



## TFCO (Oct 19, 2013)

We had a Vet visit today



We used a insulated cooler with a magic bag you warm up in the microwave. Have a towel over top of heat bag! He also decided to have a nice big poop for us on the way to the vet so we had his stool tested. But man what a smelly ride there and back


----------



## TFCO (Oct 19, 2013)

I added a web cam to my sulcata's enclosure for while I'm away[SMILING FACE WITH HEART-SHAPED EYES]


----------



## Mgridgaway (Oct 19, 2013)

Really great looking enclosure! I was trying to look up that Flex Coat stuff but it seems like it's a CA only thing... would've loved to have that on my build.


----------



## janevicki (Oct 20, 2013)

You did a great job on your enclosure! You really built it well thought out. Congrats!


----------



## tortwalt (Oct 21, 2013)

How much do you think it cost you to build this?

Also how much did the thermostat cost you to make?

That enclosure gives me inspiration for when mine out grows my 75!


----------



## TFCO (Oct 21, 2013)

tortwalt said:


> How much do you think it cost you to build this?
> 
> Also how much did the thermostat cost you to make?
> 
> That enclosure gives me inspiration for when mine out grows my 75!



The cost was high 1500 sucks! I spent over a 2 and half month too build it but it was needed. 10' 6" long 4' wide 36" high means$$ to do it right.

As for the thermostat 25 buck to build! Works good too.


----------



## TFCO (Jan 1, 2014)

here is a snap shot of squirt using a Mobil web cam


----------



## Sh3wulf (Jan 1, 2014)

Just read through this whole thread and loved the progress images. Thanks for posting!! Have you managed to get your humidity up? 
I'm looking at a build this spring, cause our enclosure was built for the old school dry method (bad) and hasn't held up to the humidity. Going to try and recycle as much as possible, but this has inspired me immensely! 
Would love to pick your brain on some of the mechanics of the set up. Like is the glass on the front sliding, is there anything you would recommend doing differently?


----------



## bellamia (Jan 1, 2014)

Looks fantastic !! Great job !! 
I'm also building at the moment just wondering did the sealer you used smell bad or emit gasses ?? I'm not sure what stain to use.


----------



## captain (Jan 2, 2014)

love it, really great ideas, can't wait to build my own, really awesome job!


----------



## TFCO (Jan 5, 2014)

Here's a good shot of squirt and myself


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 5, 2014)

I've been wanting to paint my kitchen grey with cream-colored cupboard doors. I see a bit of it in your picture. It gives me a better picture in my mind of the color scheme.

Your tortoise is a beauty!


----------



## TFCO (Jan 5, 2014)

bellamia said:


> Looks fantastic !! Great job !!
> I'm also building at the moment just wondering did the sealer you used smell bad or emit gasses ?? I'm not sure what stain to use.



I used a rv roof sealer it's the smell is not two bad I waited a few weeks before I put my sulcata into his new encloser




Sh3wulf said:


> Just read through this whole thread and loved the progress images. Thanks for posting!! Have you managed to get your humidity up?
> I'm looking at a build this spring, cause our enclosure was built for the old school dry method (bad) and hasn't held up to the humidity. Going to try and recycle as much as possible, but this has inspired me immensely!
> Would love to pick your brain on some of the mechanics of the set up. Like is the glass on the front sliding, is there anything you would recommend doing differently?



The only thing I would consider is using thicker plex glass maybe 1/2" or so


----------



## TFCO (Jan 6, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I've been wanting to paint my kitchen grey with cream-colored cupboard doors. I see a bit of it in your picture. It gives me a better picture in my mind of the color scheme.
> 
> Your tortoise is a beauty!



Thank you!


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 6, 2014)

All I can say is your tortoise is a one very lucky fellow.


----------



## TFCO (Jun 8, 2014)

Here is a updated pic of squirt grazing on some grass!


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 8, 2014)

Looking good! ! !


----------



## julietteq (Jun 10, 2014)

I have found out that there is no need for a closed table as long as you use real live grass sods as bedding and put in plenty of live plants in the enclosure. The grass and the plants provide all the humidity the torts need. It gives the tortoises more air circulation and minimizes the chance of shell rot and or other fungus problems. However, you will need a green thumb to take care of the grass and the plants !


----------



## Vet (Jun 10, 2014)

I love this enclosure! Giving me great ideas for when my 3.5wk old sully hatchling grows out of his 50 gallon tub. For humidity here is an idea for you... we use a human humidifier its actually the vicks warm steam one ($30 @ WM)...we used some flexible hose (also WM) and dremeled a hole on the side of our enclosure for it to enter through the hose...the vents on the humidifier we used water proof metal ducktape. It brought our humidity up from 65% to 95% in 20mins... so we have it coming on for 30 mins (takes 10mins to warm up) and then off an hr on another 30mins 24/7 via a $6 timer. The condensation dripping down keeps everything nice and moist. Just an option for you


----------

